# Razer Synapse 2.0 startet nicht?!



## MistaKrizz (12. April 2013)

Halöle!

Soeben ist meine Blackwidow ultimate 2013 angekommen!  Erstmal "Super", direkt angeschlossen und Treiber draufegballert.
Jedoch muss ich feststellen, dass ich Synapse 2.0 garnicht starten kann... Ich kann mich zwar einloggen aber danach steht einfach nur "Konto überprüfen" und sofort verschwindet das Fenster. Unten rechts in der Taskleiste ist zwar ein Razer-Logo, aber wenn ich mit meiner Maus drüberfahre, verschwindet es 
Ich habe Win8 Pro 64Bit

Hat jmnd. ne Lösung? Würde es bevorzugen nicht auf die Makrofunktionen verzichten zu müssen...  


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## MistaKrizz (12. April 2013)

Hat niemand eine Idee?




MFG


----------



## MistaKrizz (12. April 2013)

wie schön, dass sich so viele an meiner frage interessiert zeigen. 




MFG


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. August 2014)

Ich habe zufällig gerade das selbe Problem, konntest du es zufällig lösen?

Danke schon einmal für eine Antwort wenn du eine Antwort hättest


----------

